# Peugeot steering fault



## 100842 (Sep 3, 2006)

Hi

I've got a puzzling problem with the steering on my 2000 Peugeot Boxer. It is an intermittent fault but is slowly becoming more frequent. When turning the wheel to go round fast bends the steering turns ok to start with, then all of a sudden it will snatch the steering wheel out of your hand in that direction (causing a swerve). 

It has happened going in a straight line also, when braking or hitting a pot hole or dip in the road.

After this has happened I have noticed the steering wheel is not sitting straight ahead, but is a few quite a few degrees round to the right even though the vehicle is travelling straight ahead.

The steering wheel will only return to it's correct position if the fault occurs again while turning in the opposite direction. 

The steering, wheel bearings and callipers have all been checked. There is no detectable play or any nasty noises with regards to the steering and it behaves well at all other times. 

The fault does not occur, or at least is not noticeable while town driving, only out on the open road.

I am not familiar with these models so any advice greatly appreciated!

Also, anyone got a manual for one of these (1.9D)?

irving


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Sounds extremely nasty.

You say things have been checked. By whom? Are they competent?

Sounds like it might be the steering box (although I have no experience on these vehicles). It may be wear, which means when under extreme cornering force, the rack / pinion jump a tooth, which wouldn't happen under less stressful cornering.

I'd get it checked IMMEDIATELY by a Peugeot dealer. If the analusis is correct, there is no telling when the rack might lose contact with the pinion altogether, and leave you with no steering.

Gerald


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

From the symtoms you describe if correct, can only indicate a skipping of the teeth or splines on a steering component, such a defect will not be found by normal steering checks, only dismantling the system, if internal fault of box dismantling of this unit is a specialised job and trial and error replacement of parts my be your only answer
This is not a puzzling problem but a very Dangerous one, and reqs checking without delay

As an after thought this problem may show up if steering is turned lock to lock with engine OFF ie no power assist any skipping/weakness should then reveal its self more readily
Geo


----------



## stuffed2 (May 9, 2005)

I hafd a similar thing on a boxer van, id had new wishbone suspension parts fitted, unfortunately they were the wrong ones supplied by peugot,and had sort of collapsed on one side, peugot replaced them, but i still had to buy 2 new tyres.


----------



## plumbill (May 6, 2006)

Has your motorhome got the original steering wheel fitted?. My cousin had a motorhome that developed the same problem with the steering. He had it in every garage including one in Scotland when he was on holiday there and nobody could find anything wrong. I decided to take a look one Sunday afternoon only to find that the original steering wheel was replaced with a newer type and the splines in the replacement steering wheel were not the same thickness as the original and some idiot had forced it on to the steering column and tightened it up and under pressure it did exactly the same as yours is doing. A dangerous bit of work to say the least. I sent him to the breakers yard for a steering column and steering wheel and fitted it for him and he has had no trouble since The only thing that he complains about now is the indicators don,t cancel themselves off anymore. This may be worth checking on yours as there are idiots everywhere who will chance anything Good luck with your diagnosis


----------



## 100842 (Sep 3, 2006)

Hello,

Thanks to everyone for the advice, I will get it looked at more thoroughly, obviously not going to be straightforward.

Cheers

irving


----------

